# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Jeste li bili ikad odvojeni od svog djeteta?

## tinkie winkie

...na dva, tri dana, ili neki duži vremenski period. Kako ste izdržali? Kako su vam klinci to proživjeli? Kako je bilo kad ste se vratili nazad? 

Idem na jedno poslovno putovanje i, muko moja, neće me biti 8 dana, možda 9. Do sad nisam nikad bila razdvojena od svog djeteta, osim onih 8 sati na poslu, i nemam pojma što me čeka. U početku sam se tog užasavala, sad sam u nekoj fazi "neću o tom razmišljati dok ne dođe dan D", ali koliko god si ja to preslagivala u svojoj glavi, uopće ne mogu zamisliti kako će to funkcionirati.

Ima li tko slično iskustvo, da ga podijeli sa mnom i malo me utješi?

----------


## aries24

uzmi dijete sa sobom i još nekog da ga pričuva   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

Ja ću ti samo poslati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

Nikad nisam bila razdvojena od klinaca kad su bili mali. Od Domagoja sam prvi put bila razdvojena prošlog ljeta kad je otišao s bakom i djedom na more. 

bilo mi je koma, a on 11 godišnjak...

----------


## Amalthea

aries mudro zbori  - ako si to možeš priuštiti. Pa i Kolinda je hodala okolo po svijetu s bebicom (jer ju je dojila   :Heart:    ) i sitericom.

----------


## sorciere

takvo odvajanje nisam imala - jer sam odlučila raditi na jednostavnijim i lošije plaćenim poslovima, kako bih mogla što više vremena provoditi s kikicom. kako je rasla - tako sam i ja mijenjala poslove   :Grin:  , ali se još uvijek nisam odlučila za "putujući".

prvo odvajanje je bilo na nekih 3 dana, kad ju je teta čuvalica vodila na vikendicu. bez ikakvih problema ili trauma. 

prvo veliko odvajanje (2 tjedna) je bilo nakon prvog razreda, kad je s grupom otišla na more. vratila se, vuče me za hlače - a ja gledam preko nje  :/  ... i pitam se di je mama tog mršavog crnog djeteta, a i gdje je moje dijete   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Arijana

> uzmi dijete sa sobom i još nekog da ga pričuva


Ja bih isto tako kao što je aries napisala.

----------


## Bomballurina

Svako ljeto baka i deda uzmu klince na more u srpnju a u kolovozu MM i ja dolazimo na go. Često i MM ljeti ode na teren i odjednom sam sama. Iskreno? Prekrasno mi je. Spremim si stan, ne kuham, dođem s posla i izležavam se čitajući, navečer obavezno idem van, u sudoperu je samo šalica od kave (to mi je najbolji dio), naspavana sam i puna energije za iduću godinu.

----------


## Vishnja

prvi put sam se odvojila od ivane kada je imala tri godine. isla sam na neki kongres u inostranstvo na 5 dana. ona je to odlicno podnela, a ja sam prva dva dana hodala po pragu kao poluluda sve zagledajuci gde je najblizi automat za telefon...
od tog leta svake godine deca odu kod mm-ovih na 7-8 dana ( u drugi grad, u kucu sa dvoristem). lepo se provedu ,ali posle par dana vec pitaju kad ce kuci. a mi smo , poput bomballurine, u medjuvremenu naucili kako da se opustimo i uzivamo i kad one nisu tu.
ovog septembra cu imati veliku dilemu- ivana krece u skolu, a ja bih posle dva dana od pocetka trebala da otputujem  u crnu goru na kongres na 4 dana.  u kuci smo se sve dogovorili o strategiji oko mog odlaska, ali me ipak muci pitanje da li ce ona tesko podneti odvajanje u tako kljucnom trenutku. bila bih , dakle, sa njom na prijemu prvaka, potom prvi dan prave nastave, a isto vece bih otputovala i vratila se u petak. sta vi mislite?

----------


## tanjads

Ja sam bila 2,5 dana (2 noci) u Rijeci na edukaciji, a Filip i MM su ostali sami doma. F imao oko 11 mj. U petak idem opet. Prije smo isli svi skupa, sad njih 2 ostaju. F jos doji. 
Nije bilo nekih problema. Najgore je bilo meni pred polazak, osjecaj panike,uzasa, na svu srecu bez krivnje jer sam svjesna da je to kratko razdvajanje, da ostaje s tatom 9koji je i inace puno s njim jer radi doma)i da mu to razvojno moze samo koristiti. Ali je meni na dan polaska bilo koma.  Najvise sam se bojala spavana jer Filip zaspiva na sisi i ne pozna bocicu. Tenzija mi je pala cim sam stigla u Rijeku (jer nema nazad), a postalo mi je super nakon sto sam cula da normalno spava, te da ni nocna budjenja nisu frkovita. Kad sam se vratila sve je bilo normalno, narednih tjedan dana je bio malo vise nego obicno vezan za MMa, sto je bilo slatko za vidjeti, a poslije je sve otislo u normalu. Mislim da koristi njihovom zblizavanju.
Sad me opet malo frka, ali me tjesi da je dobro proslo zadnji put. MM je odbio da idemo svi, njemu je lakse kod kuce nego muvati se po Rijeci, tako da sam opet solo.
Naravno da cu to iskoristiti da izadjem, popijem casu vina (inace ne mogu jer dojim) i odspavam 7-8 sati u komadu.  :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

prvi puta sam otisla na sluzbeni (samo preko jedne noci) kada je B imao 18 mjeseci. I jdina dobra stvar u cijeloj prici je bila pomisao da cu se naspavati, da cu spavati makar do osam.
Ostavim mob. ukljucen u slucaju da me MM zatreba, ujutro u 5 i 30 zvoni mob - neuroticni kolega pita: kada smo se ono dogovorili za polazak?!? Nisam mogla vjerovati  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Povremeno odem ali na kraće sluzbene, jednu, dvije noci, i sve prodje super  :Smile:  Nema razloga imati griznju savjest ako dijete ostaje u tatu - dapace, to je lijepa prilika da se malo vise druze  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Ovaj vikend me čeka prvo razdvajanje. Dvije noći.
Ali, ako može njih 18, mogu i ja... To mi je zadnja mantra koju provlačim kroz glavu kada iscrpim sva razmišljanja.

----------


## Zoila

Ako imas potporu doma (dobra baka, tata, deda, bilokoga) - ne brini se! Kako sam studirala kad sam postala mama,baka je znala uzeti bebu na par dana da bih mogla uciti.  Njemu je bilo super (sad kad ima 7 godina obozava svoju baku i oni dva imaju jednu posebnu  vezu   :Heart:  ), meni stresno, al smo svi prezivjeli. Radim od kad mi djeca imaju 1.5 i 4.5 godina, i svake godine barem jednom idem na sluzbeni put na par dana do tjedan dana, i svake godine je to svima veliko uzbudjenje. Meni jer mogu vidjeti EU, a deckima jer uzivaju s bakom i tatom, i zeljno iscekuju kufer pun poklona   :Laughing:  

Ovo za sitericu koja ide stobom i s bebom je o.k., ali par dana sama nije losa stvar, posebno ak imas kadu (a ne klastrofobicni tus) u hotelu i dobru knjigu, ili dobro drustvo koje ide stobom.

----------


## JBT

Moji su upravo bili tjedan dana na moru. Jesu li mi falili? I da i ne. Noćas kada sam se po 4 puta dignu prisjetio sam se prošlog tjedna i cijelonoćnog spavanja. Prošli tjedan dok sam spremao njihovu sobu za igranje su mi falili.
Tjedan dana nije puno i stvarno brzo prođe.
Veći problem su ljeta kada su od 15.06. do 01.09. na moru. Nažalost financije nam ne dopuštaju odlazak u posjetu svaki vikend. Ali izdržali smo do sada.
Najviše smo bili razdvojeni od F kada je on imao 2 g. i 2 mj. Živjeli smo Norveškoj, došli na godišnji početkom lipnja i F ostao sa bakama i djedovima. Dovezao ga je tast sredinom kolovoza. Malo nam je nedostajao, a tješili smo se s time da je s bakama i djedovima i da mu je i to potrebno. On nije imao vremena razgovarati sa nama, stalno je govorio da se igra i da mu se ne ide doma.

----------


## sandras

J od svoje trece godine ide na zimovanja sa vrticem, M jos nije pocela, ali prosle godine (kad je imala 3) sam dobila ponudu da idem na poslovni put 2 nedelje u Atinu. Posto znam da su to retke prilike i da "ko zna kad cu opet videti Atinu" prihvatila sam oberucke. MM se malo pomucio te dve nedelje sam, ali bilo je ok.

----------


## nana

Prvo dulje razdvajanje je bilo sa Tarinih dvije godine, kada je bila sa mojima 9 dana na moru, bilo mi je jako čudno, par dana mi je trebalo da shvatim da ona nije samnom. Nakon toga je opet bila sljedeće godine s mojima na moru, pa na zimovanju s vrtićem i evo uskoro ide na ljetovanje s vrtićem, ali danas je već veća, sama me nazove telefonom i tako, ali opet svako odvajanje s njom nije mi baš lako. No, kada čujem da je njoj super, da je vesela i zadovoljna onda sam i ja mirnija.

----------


## BusyBee

I meni ovaj vikend slijedi odvajanje, prvo do sada.
Mi smo definitivno spremne na takvo sto, ona vise, ja manje   :Laughing:   ali situacija nam je idealna da "odradimo" takvo sto.

Crkla sam od smijeha kad me, nakon sto sam po x-ti put ispricala gdje idem i sto cu raditi, pitala:"Mama, hocemo li te smjeti tata i ja povrmeneo posjecivati?" ... A idem na tri dana!   :Laughing:

----------


## Bubica

ja sam mome rekla prvi puta jucer. Totalno nezainteresirano me pitao: kada se vracas? U nedjelju, Ok...

----------


## apricot

ja još nisam rekla jer ona još ne kuži da je nešto "za tri dana".
kod nje je sve "sad i odmah".
ali sam im tako gusto isplanirala vikend da se neće ni (o)sjetiti da me nema.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ja još nikada do sada - nedavno sam odbila jedan trodnevni službeni put.

Nisam još spremna, možda da je stvarno neki bitan i zanimljiv put.

----------


## mamma san

uh, ja jesam dva puta po dva dana i jednu noć. prvi put kad je imao 18 mjeseci, drugi put sa 25 mjeseci. Obadva puta dan je po običaju prošao super, ali noć je malo zezala. kad se budio tražio je mene...no brzo sam se vratila..

Onako kako je to nama izgledalo, to (kratko) razdvajanje bilo je stvarno veći šok za mene nego za njega....

----------


## lucky day

nemam jos to iskustvo a i necu tako skoro... luka je jos mali...
no,mama mi kaze da je njoj bilo teze nego nama kad smo isli bakama...
znalo joj je doci da nazove i kaze da se vratimo...pa se suzdrzala prvi dan...
i poslije joj je bilo bolje-napunila baterije (sama nas je odgajala), mi uzivali s bakama - i sve pet!
znalo ju je zaboliti kad sam ja znala plakati da bi jos bila kod bake...

----------


## Arwen

prvi put ovu zimu
bio je s bakom na snijegu po prvi put u životu
bili su 17dana i mami je bilo grozno, a on već planira iduče
zimovanje i još uvijek priča kako mu je bilo super

----------


## Zdenka2

Moj posao nije redovito putujući, ali postoje znanstvene konferencije i ino, dakle, povremena putovanja. Kad sam dobila M. nisam se uopće od njega odvajala niti na jednu noć sve dok nije prošao dvije godine. Nakon toga sam počela ići na znanstvene skupove, ali selektivno, samo ono što mi je bilo jako važno. Prvi puta kad sam išla je bilo najteže. Cijele dane sam radila, a s njim sam razgovarala na mobić svake večeri. Jednom me je pitao što radim, a ja sam odgovorila da papam večeru s nekim tetama i stričekima. A on je pitao: A zašto ne papaš tu sa mnom?    :Crying or Very sad:  
Kasnije je počeo shvaćati moj posao i sve prednosti koje mu on donosi, jer mi je posao takav da sam redovno puno više s djetetom nego većina roditelja. Odlazila sam na najviše tjedan dana, a tada je bio s tatom i mojim roditeljima. Par puta je išao s mojim roditeljima u njihovu vikendicu na 2-3 dana. Ili zna jednu-dvije noći prespavati kod njih. To je sve rijetko.
Sad nas čeka novo iskušenje, jer prvi puta ide s vrtićem na more. To će biti najduže razdvajanje - 10 dana i to bez ikog iz obitelji. Već strepim, ali on želi ići i ne želimo ga sputavati.  :Heart:

----------


## Nikiva

mislim da vecina vas moju pricu zna...od 19.1. do danas sam svoje djete vidla jednom na tri sata.. nikom ne bi pozeljela da to prode..  :Sad:

----------


## Nikiva

> mislim da vecina vas moju pricu zna...od 19.1. do danas sam svoje djete vidla jednom na tri sata.. nikom ne bi pozeljela da to prode..



zeznula sam se od 3.1..  jos gore

----------


## spooky

Bila sam odvojena 4 dana kada sam išla roditi Doru i bilo mi strašno. Tulila sam ko mutava.

----------


## spooky

> Bila sam odvojena 4 dana kada sam išla roditi Doru i bilo mi strašno. Tulila sam ko mutava.


Zaboravih napisati da je Pia to puno bolje primila od mene. 
Kad realno pogledaš nije to tako strašno kako se čini...

----------


## tinkie winkie

> uzmi dijete sa sobom i još nekog da ga pričuva


Bih rado, ali je financijski i konstruktivno jako teško, jer idem preko granice, avionom, i daleko. Što se tiče okoline i okruženja, nemam pojma  u što idem, a što se tiče društva, ne znam tko će mi ga praviti. Znam samo da ću biti zaokupljema poslom 7 dana od 7 do 17. 
Što se obitelji tiče, najteže mi pada činjenica, da se ne možemo čuti telefonom kad hoćemo, i što neću imati taj izbor, ili opciju sa strane da u bilo kojem momentu mogu uzet auto ili bus i zaprašiti kući.

----------


## tinkie winkie

> takvo odvajanje nisam imala - jer sam odlučila raditi na jednostavnijim i lošije plaćenim poslovima, kako bih mogla što više vremena provoditi s kikicom. kako je rasla - tako sam i ja mijenjala poslove   , ali se još uvijek nisam odlučila za "putujući".


ja sam takav izbor napravila prije udaje i bebe, upravo iz istih razloga, moj bi posao trebao biti čisto kancelarijski, 8 h dnevno, subote i nedjelje slobodne, nema putovanja... U biti i jest takav, više- manje, ovo je izvanredno, nemam izbora, niti moji šefovi mogu slat ikog drugog. Da mi je ovo ponudio netko prije 3-4 god. bila bi oduševljena, danas imam samo grč u želucu.

----------


## Poslid

Moji znaju otići na par dana k baki i dedi. Fale mi i ne fale. Najteže je bilo razdvajanje prvi put od Anje. Imala je 2 godine i deda i baka su je htjeli voditi na more, a ja nisam dala. ALi onda je ona imala jak spazam i doktorica je rekla da bi trebla svake godine biti barem 3 tjedna na moru - i tako je ipak išla s njima. Bilo mi je grozno, dala sam starcima svoj mobitel (oni još nisu imali) i svako malo sam je zvala - a ona totalno nezainteresirana - bilo joj je SUPER.

Od tad nemam problema s odvajanjem, ali krajnji domet su mi bake i dede. K prijateljicama na spavanje ili s vrtićem na more - to još nismo probavili.

----------


## Ancica

> Jeste li bili ikad odvojeni od svog djeteta?


Puno puta. Nije mi neki bed, niti njima. Kako MM cesto putuje a klinci nemaju traume zbog toga, zakljucila sam da ne bi trebali niti ako ja otputujem na par dana. I pokazalo se tocnim. Dapace, mislim da nas je ojacalo jer iz iskustva znaju da cu se vratiti pa nemaju strah od odvajanja vec znaju da iako me mozda ovog casa ne vide, nije da sam nestala. Al mozda je to zato kaj mi niti ne radimo neku frku oko toga, niti prije odlaksa, niti tijekom odsutnosti niti kada se vratimo (nemamo obicaj raditi od povratka neku senzaciju, ukljucujuci i oznacavati ih "poklonima s puta").

----------


## Zdenka2

> Da mi je ovo ponudio netko prije 3-4 god. bila bi oduševljena, danas imam samo grč u želucu.


Budi i sad oduševljena. Nisi loša majka zbog toga što želiš iskoristiti dobru poslovnu priliku. Pa nije sedam dana tako dugo. Djeca se stvarno naviknu na to, znaju da će se mama/tata vratiti i sve je OK. A osim toga, ima tatu. Ja sam mislila da će se kuća srušit kad ja odem, a njih dvojica su se super snašli.

----------


## Mukica

prvi put sam bila bez oskara 10 dana kad je bio u bolnici i imao 6 mjeseci
a bez melite kad je imala 4 mjeseca i isto tak bila 10 dana u blonici.. nakon toga je s 8 mjeseci bila 30-tak dana u bolnici

nije nam nikome bilo lako, al prezivjeli smo

----------

Ja sam od Karla prvi put bila odvojena dva dana kad sam bila trudna s Filipom i završila u bolnici, pa mjesec dana kasnije opet dva dana kad sam rodila...Problema nije bilo, htio je samo spavat obavezno u našem krevetu kad smo se ponovo okupili...

A jutros sam se vratila iz Stuttgarta gdje sam bila s klincima, no ja sam nekoliko dana bez njih otišla u London, jer s njima nije bilo teorije da odradim što sam htjela, i priznajem, preporodila sam se...njih dva nisu ni osjetili da me nema, moja mama ih je čuvala. Radovito smo se čuli, i to je bilo to - Fićo sad ima skoro 11 mjeseci.

Dobila sam 2,5kg u 5 dana, jel vam to dovoljno govori?  :Grin:

----------


## ninet

Kad je Viktor imao 13 mjeseci. Od ponedjeljka do petka. Nisam bas najbolje spavala, ali nisam ni crknula od muke.
Ostao je s tatom i tetom cuvalicom. Sve je proslo divno.

PS

Stvarno mislim da je suvisno stavljati termine "losa majka" i poslovni put u istu recenicu...Cak i u najboljoj namjeri.
Sto bi kod nas rekli "nidje veze"...  :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

prvi put kad je imao 14 mjeseci na 2 dana, oko 2,5 godine na 2 dana i kad je navrsio 3 je otisao na ljetovanje bez mene. nemamo trauma.

----------


## Kristina30

Prvi put kad je Petra imala oko 7 mjeseci. Tokom cijelog porodiljnog sam bila u vezi sa firomom tako da sam povremeno na par sati odlazila raditi, a moja mama je čuvala malu. Tako sam jedan period išla nekoliko dana za redom u firmu, a mama je odvela malu u vikendicu (bilo je ljeto). Njih dvije su tamo uživale, kuća, mace, psi, čisti zrak, pranonići.... 
Meni je u početku bilo čudno, falila mi je... a kad sam vidjela šta sve mogu obaviti dok je nema......Ali kad sam je vidjela nakon par dana... sreća i veselje. :D 
Sve se to prebrodi...moja i dan danas ode sa nonom na par dana. Vidim da uživa tamo i odmah sam i ja zadovoljnija. Sada me već i nazove pa pričamo.   :Laughing:  
Sve je dobro dok je s nekim koga pozna i voli.

----------


## aleta

Kad su Evu Mariju prvi put moji uzeli u auto i odvezli na par dana ja sam tulila cijelo popodne i zamišljala crnjake: kako su se sudarili na cesti i svi izginuli osim nje koja u šoku luta cestom, plače i zove me. pa nisam normalna.

----------


## a zakaj

A sto mislite, jel bolje zvati i pricati telefonom ili ne?

Mi smo tonceka ostavili prvi put kad je imao 20 mj. (muz i ja skupa na sluzbeni put od utorka do petka, a t. kod bake), i kasnije jos nekoliko puta tako. Ali ja nisam htjela pricati s njim, bojala sam se da ce ga bas to rastuziti i zbuniti (samo sam baku non stop zivkala). Sad je drukcije kad je veliki, sad mi se cini da je i njemu lakse ako nas cuje telefonom.

Tonku namjeravamo ostaviti kad bude imala 18 mj., ali za nju me vise strah - jos ce vjerojatno dojiti tada, a i inace je manje vezana za bake.

Inace, mislim da ogromnu razliku i za dijete i za roditelja predstavlja to s kim je dijete i gdje. Ostavljanje s bakama nam nikad nije bilo tako stresno kao kad je toncek ove zime bio na skijanju s vrticem, mada ima vec 5 godina. Bili smo tuzni i on i mi, i zakljucili da sljedece godine vise ne ide.

----------


## Bubica

naravno da razgovarati s klincima telefonom. Istina, ne svakih pola sata, ali sigurno svaki dan i onoliko kolikoi dijete pokazuje interes/potrebu...

----------


## Točkica

Tinkie, evo moje friško iskustvo......
Prvo odvajanje na dva dana je bilo početkom travnja, Lea je imala 13 mj. Otišla sam službeno pet-sub. Ostala je sa mm-om i sve je prošlo super, zaspala  je bez problema,nije se budila noću.
Drugo odvajanje je bilo početkom ovog mjeseca ali na tri dana, opet posao. Sve prošlo isto super, bila je vesela, šetala sa tatom, igrala se, ma sve 5.
Prvo iskustvo me je uvjerilo da nemam zaista zašto brinuti mada sam ja ipak sva u komi kad odem.

----------


## tinkie winkie

Moram priznati da se sad manje sekiram i da manje mislim o tome. Kad sam prvi put saznala da moram ići, bila sam ljuta na šefove i cijeli svijet. I imala sam osjećaj da sam jedini i usamljeni slučaj na svijetu. Zapravo mi je trebao netko da mi kaže kako je to isto prošao i kako je bilo sve u redu.   :Love:  

Javim vam kako je bilo kad se vratim...

----------


## vilma

tinkie winkie, imas li vremena prije tog puta napraviti probu odvajanja na jednu noc, mozda nekoliko puta? ja sam negdje citala da je bitno da to ide postepeno, djeca to drugacije dozivljavaju, ne mogu oni shvatit sto je 8 dana. i da, bilo bi bolje da za to prvo razdvajanje dijete ostane u svojoj kuci, a ne da ide kod bake, tete...  sretno!

----------


## Deaedi

Evo mog iskustva: kada je H imala 13mj, isla sam na konferenciju u Vijetnam, nije me bilo 7 dana. MM je uzeo godišnji, pomagala mu je sveki, koja i inače čuva H. Sve je prošlo bez problema kod njih, ali ja sam svaku večer plakala. Osječala sam se posebno jadno jer sam bila na drugom kraju svijeta....

Kada sam se vratila, nije me puštala od sebe. Nisam mogla ni na WC, već bi zacendrala. To je trajalo nekoliko tjedana. Dakle, mislim da je zapamtila da me nije bilo i bojala se da me ponovno ne uzgubi.

Slijedeći službeni put sam imala prošli tjedan, 3 dana konferencija na Bledu. MM uzeo godišnji i išli smo svi troje!!!! Tijekom dana dok sam bila na konferenciji oni su šetali, hranili patkice, uživali. Ja sam im se pridružila tijekom pauze za ručak i popodne.

Zadnji dan je konferencija bila samo ujutro, pa smo ostatak dana uživali na Bledu, pa na povratku u shopping u H&M i Mother Care i kupili joj prekrasnih stvarčica za ljeto i more... Prekrasno iskustvo.....

----------


## Zdenka2

Da, svakako pričati telefonom. I nikada se ne iskradati i lagati nego reći djetetu, kada ideš, koliko ostaješ i kad se vraćaš. Onda ti dijete vjeruje i osjeća se sigurno.

Ja nisam za ove kombinacije posao + familija - kad odem nekamo na znanstvenu konferenciju onda mi nije važno samo radno vrijeme s kolegama nego i druženje - najbolji kontakti se uspostavljaju tada, tako da to odjeljujem.

----------


## samba

Deaedi off topic, ali moram pitati, kaj u Sloveniji ima mothercare? joj, oni su meni tak super!

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi off topic, ali moram pitati, kaj u Sloveniji ima mothercare? joj, oni su meni tak super!


Ima, u Emporiumu. I u Mariboru u onom BTC-u, isto u Emporiumu. Meni su njihovi bodići FENOMENALNI. Izuzetno kvalitetan pamuk, čvrst, otporan.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja nisam za ove kombinacije posao + familija - kad odem nekamo na znanstvenu konferenciju onda mi nije važno samo radno vrijeme s kolegama nego i druženje - najbolji kontakti se uspostavljaju tada, tako da to odjeljujem.


Istina. Ja se nisam naravno pojavila na službenim večerama.... Nije baš bilo profesionalno od mene  :Embarassed:  ...Ali stvarno smo uživali svi troje.

----------


## tridesetri

> Deaedi off topic, ali moram pitati, kaj u Sloveniji ima mothercare? joj, oni su meni tak super!


da, mothercare se nalazi u emporiu. 

sto se tice odvajanja od djeteta, nisam nikad, niti na jednu noc, vec me hvata jeza od poroda kad cemo se morati razdvojiti. upravo razmisljamo o generalnoj probi, da je ostavimo na jednu noc kod bake

----------


## sandraL

Bile smo odvojene prvi i jedini put kad sam išla roditi Lanu. To mi je bilo strašno. Čudan me osjećaj prao. Presretna zbog bebice i u isto vrijeme plačem jer ne mogu do Lucije. A rodila na carski pa se boravak u bolnici odužio na 7 dana! Kasnije mi mama rekla da je hodala po kući, nosila moju sliku i ljubila je  :Heart:

----------


## tanja_b

Još se nismo odvajali.
Zapravo, imala sam u planu odlazak na jedan stručni seminar od 5 dana u lipnju. Pa sam bila podvojena ličnost: s jedne strane, htjela sam otići na taj tečaj, i čuti nešto novo, s druge strane, nisam mogla zamisliti kako bi odvajanje izgledalo.
Ali sad više nemam tu dilemu - nisam dobila stipendiju pa ne idem nikamo   :Grin:

----------


## tridesetri

ja sam morala na jedan neodgodivi poslovni put u london kad je m. imala 8 mjeseci. napravili smo to tako da je mmm uzeo godisnji i iskoristili smo to za mali obiteljski izlet.
moj sastanak je bio u jednom restoranu i rekla sam mm-u neka seta s m., a za sat vremena da dodju po mene (toliko je trebao trajati sastanak). nakon pola sata, u zaru dogovora s mojim londonskim poslovnim partnerom (a tip je bas ono hladan profesionalac) pojavljuje se mm sa vristecom m. ona je naime taman bila u fazi straha od odvajanja i nije mogla dugo bez mene.
no, na kraju se ispostavilo da je moj hladan poslovnjak zapravo poludio za m., ispalo je da i on ima malu djecu i totalno razumije, pa smo poslovni razgovor ubrzo povoljno zakljucili i nasatvili pricati o djeci  :D

----------


## apricot

evo, počelo je moje prvo (trodnevno) odvajanje od djeteta.
I osjećam se super!
Nemajka prava!

----------


## ninet

> evo, počelo je moje prvo (trodnevno) odvajanje od djeteta.
> I osjećam se super!
> Nemajka prava!



 :Kiss:  (Pitacemo Orku jel se osjeca jos bolje, pa da je proglasimo nedjetetom....ko Viktora)

----------


## happy mummy

evo kako je to proslo kod nas: moje odvajanje je trajalo 6 tjedana radnim danima, a ja bih vikendom dolazila doma u subotu ujutro i odlazila u nedjelju navecer. na prvi pogled sve je za L. izgledalo super, i cinilo se da je veci sok meni nego li njoj. ipak, meni se cini da je ona to dosta tesko u sebi prokuhavala - npr. kad bih ja dosla, cijelu subotu bi tulila na meni, izmisljala da je boli ruka i noga, samo da je ja cijeli dan nosim i ljubim (MM i moji i njegovi kazu da preko tjedna ne bi suzu pustila). nedjeljom bi me drzala na oku da joj ne pobjegnem, a odlasci bi bili takvi da bi ona lezala na podu, plakala da ne idem, a ja bi odlazila placuci. uz to, prestala je cicati, naglo je propricala u slozenim recenicama (u roku od tjedan dana je od jednog sloga rijeci dosla do cijelih recenica s punim rijecima). e sad, mozda bi to sve doslo samo od sebe, ali ja i to pripisujem soku razdvajanja. uglavnom, ako je mozes vodit sa sobom, to je uvijek prvi izbor.

----------


## NatasaM...

*happy mummy*,   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> *happy mummy*,


baš mi je žao...   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ja se iskreno nadam da je ovo meni prvi i zadnji put (barem na ovako dugu relaciju)...
Što je, tu je.... putujem sutra, držite nam fige.

----------


## dijanam

Sretno!
Meni je odvajanje puno teze palo nego djeci.
Jedino mi je bilo tesko kad sam sljedeci dan morala samo na brzinu do ducana pa je C. zavapila: "mama, nemoj opet ici u Zageb".

----------


## studena

Ja sam svoja službena putovanja svela na najmanju moguću mjeru ,ali i to znači dva puta godišnje na par dana.Prvi puta je bilo kada je Ana imala godinu i pol i sve je dobro prošlo(tata uzeo godišnji),ali meni nikako nije dobro,jednostavno se ne osjećam dobro kada odlazim od djece i što vrijeme više ide sve mi je gore .Razmišljam i o promjeni inače zanimljivog i dobro plaćenog posla.

----------


## S2000

Dizem temu iz pepela... 

Na poslovnom sam putu u inozemstvu, uzasno se osjecam iako nije prvi put da se razdvajamo. Ali je sada najduzi, 8-9 dana. 

Inace kad idem na put od 3-4 dana ne bi se cula telefonski s malenim (a i bio je mali), a kad je propricao kao veliki pozeljela sam da se cujemo...  Kad je imao 2 godine a ja bila na putu 6 dana, pricali smo i gledali se preko skypa, bilo je super, sve mi  je ispricao sto jer taj dan radio, a onda kad se razgovor blizio kraju jako je plakao i bio tuzan, srce mi se slamalo. Odlucila sam da je bolje da se ne cujemo.

Ali jucer sam s muzem pricala na telefon i maleni mu je uzeo telefon i poceo pricati sa mnom. Odmah je poceo plakati da se vratim kuci, da je jako tuzan, da me ide on cekati na prozor. Ajme ajme, uzasno se osjecam, dode mi da dam otkaz i sjednem na sljedeci avion...

Kad ce nauciti pricati sa mnom a da to ne zavrsi plakanjem i lomljenjem mog i njegovog srca? Jel jos maleni za to (2,8g) ... mozda bolje da se ne cujemo... 

I da , otkad sam otisla vec se tri puta upiskio u gace (inace nema tih nezgoda jer je odavno bez pelena) - jel to moze biti od toga sto me nema ..

Muka mi je  :psiholog:

----------


## Tashunica

trebalo mi je malo duže dok sam skužila da je bolje da se ne čujemo kad smo razdvojeni,
jer kad bi se čuli makar na sekundu bilo bi isto kao i kod tebe,
bez obzira što je moj stariji, jednostavno je jako vezan za mene.
ako se ne čujemo sve prođe super,
je da on ispituje kad ću se vratiti, ali bez suza.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ja sam 2x odbila službeni put zbog toga (unatoč poslijedicama). Na ljeto ću morat otić (ako ne, čeka me zavod za zapošljavanje) i užasavam se toga. Nikad nismo proveli noć odvojeni, a kamoli 3-4 dana u komadu. 
Čim pomislim na to dođe mi da  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jelena.O

ak ti je utjeha moj plače kad tate nema( tj.kad ide na posel9, pa radi mene kad otiđem bacit smeće ko da se neću vratiti. ( mislim da imam sreće jer mene valjda nikad neće poslati na službeni put, tolko sam molila dok sam bila cura, a pošto sam bila jedina cura koja je radila taj posao nikad me nisu htjeli uzeti, sad idu dvije cure koje još nemaju djecu)

----------


## S2000

ja nazalost ne mogu odbiti. Prvi put sam isla kad je maleni imao 17 mjeseci, jos uvijek je dojio. Izdajala sam u pauzama, uh kad se sjetim.. Sad putujem u prosjeku 5 puta godisnje, sigurno bi morala i vise da nemam dijete. Takav mi je posao. Da imam izbora sigurno ne bih isla na duze od dva dana.,...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma ni ja nemam izbora. Očekuje se od mene da putujem 2x godišnje po 3-4 dana svaki put. Lani sam mogla odbit jer su mi djeca imala manje od 12 mjeseci, a sad nema više odbijanja. 
Užasava me misao da neću na sastancima moć uopće razmišljat o ičem osim o njima, a kako će tata sam s njima 3-4 dana, ne znam. Teško je kad je jedan roditelj sam 8 sati s njima, a kamoli tako dugo.
Kod mene je najveći užas što samo ja i jedan kolega imamo djecu (a njegovo dijete je već školarac, pa nije usporedivo) Ostali su svi ili sami, ili pre mladi za brak i djecu ili ne vole djecu općenito, pa razumijevanja prema mojoj nelagodi nema. Blokiram tu misao na još nekoliko mjeseci, glavu u pijesak kao noj jer ako ne me počne hvatat nelagoda...

----------


## S2000

Samo molim boga da se nijedan od njih dvojice ne razboli dok sam na putu...

----------


## Lili75

Cure,

malo više vjerujte djeci i tatama, hoću reći možda im uopće neće biti tako teško, možda je više tako vama!
i da, djeca sve osjete, zato maknut te osjećaje od sebe, ne znam više kolika su kome djeca,al moram priznat da je meni baš bilo dobor došlo kad sam nedavno bila u Briselu i C.Gori, istina samo po 3 dana,al unutar tjedan dana. L. ima 3,5 god. a F. 1,5 god.

Šta reći, djeci bilo skroz dobro, tata se odlično snašao (nisam trebala sumnjati), baka malo uskočila , a ja bome odmorila od svih njih zajedno, grozno zvuči al je tako bilo. Stigla mama s puta ko nova, supermama!!!! s rukama pomno biranih poklona i NASPAVANA  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

a kad smo se vidjeli, uh kako je to bilo...mahanje kroz staklo na aerodromu, zagrljaji, poljupci....i da , ja ih ne zovem, razgovaram samo s mužem, mislim da je tako bolje većini djece.

Mislim da je jako dobro za psihu svake mame a i tate povremeno se malo odmaknut od uobičajene rutine, tad je još vieše cijenimo a i drugi nas i našu ulogu  :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

htjedoh reći tad još više cijenimo ono što imamo a i drugi (čitaj: muževi) to što imaju nas.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Lili75 - ja vjerujem MM-u iznad svega, zato jer ja radim, a on je na porodiljnom i čuva ih 8 sati bez ičije pomoći. Nije u tome stvar. Kod mene je specifično što ih imam dvoje, na ljeto će imat godinu i pol, bit će već dečki, ali znam da nije lako jednom roditelju s njih dvoje. A da li bi spavala bez njih - sumnjam. I kad mi prespavaju cijelu noć (počeli su tu-i-tamo) ja se budim 2x da provjerim da li dišu. 
Ne znam, bit će da ovisi od osobe do osobe, za sebe znam da će mi taj put jako teško pasti...ako ću uopće otići...

----------


## Lili75

Jedino kad sam molila izuzeća od služb. puta je bilo kad sam još dojila (15 mj svako dijete).

a poslije, samo daj!  :Laughing: 

ne prečesto ni predugo al s vremena na vrijeme ja sam ZA, meni inače guzica ne voli stajat an jednom mjestu dulje od 2 mj ha,ha...

----------


## penny

ja sam prvi put isla na 2 dana kad je mali imao 5 mjeseci.... uzasno je bilo...i njemu i meni... on je te dane proplakao ko kisna godina, i ostale su posljedice izgleda...jako tesko prihvaca odvajanje na dan dva i jos uvijek mi se budi po noci i dolazi u krevet(4god)
a cesto sam isla odkad je napunio godinu do ovog proljeca-na 1 noc-zbog faksa u drugom gradu...
al prezivjeli smo  :Smile: 

s2000 - ja neznam sto bi ti rekla... mozda da se cujete ali ne bas svaki dan, njima vrijeme drugacije prolazi :/ neznam ...
a za piskenje...vrlo moguce da je od toga sto te nema, dosta djece piski u krevet zbog stresa... mojem se jos uvijek dogodi

----------


## Lili75

> Lili75 - ja vjerujem MM-u iznad svega, zato jer ja radim, a on je na porodiljnom i čuva ih 8 sati bez ičije pomoći. Nije u tome stvar. Kod mene je specifično što ih imam dvoje, na ljeto će imat godinu i pol, bit će već dečki, ali znam da nije lako jednom roditelju s njih dvoje. A da li bi spavala bez njih - sumnjam. I kad mi prespavaju cijelu noć (počeli su tu-i-tamo) ja se budim 2x da provjerim da li dišu. 
> Ne znam, bit će da ovisi od osobe do osobe, za sebe znam da će mi taj put jako teško pasti...ako ću uopće otići...



ma znam draga, još su ti mali pa je teško zamislit al poslije ide.. super za takvog mužića, moji idu u jaslice/vrtić pa je muž s njiam bio popodne iza 16h.

Čuj ja valjda kako sam kronično neispavana (oboje djece je mučilo muku sa zubima)i maleni još ne spava po noći, vjeruj mi organizam mi se preporodio s par odspavanih noći u komadu. Koma mi je funkcionirat s 8 sati sna na 2-3 noći a bilo je takvih perioda...

jel može netko tati uskočit popodne, baka, deda, rodbina, prijatelji da baš ne padne s nogu s n jih dvoje po cijele dane.
Al jedno ti sigurno tvrdim jednog dana ćeš se veselit tim kratkim predasima odmora  :Smile: 

Drž se!

----------


## S2000

mislim da bi mi bilo lakse da sam krace na putu, a bila bi i mirnija da uvijek ima netko u blizini da uskoci. Evo npr muz sutra mora s poslom na jedan otok, a povratak brodom u 6 popodne a jaslice do 4... eeeee snadji se druže  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

ne zovem ih do daljnjega  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

drž se draga *S2000,* je malo ti je duži put al proći će i to.

----------


## S2000

aaa muz se jucer poklizao s malenim u narucju kad su se vracali iz jaslica... cijeli se natukao, razbio lakat i trticu. Maleni gumi gumi je prosao bez ozljeda. Lezali su na podu dok i netko nije prebacio kuci jer se muz nije mogao pomaknut. U nas nikad dosadno  :Smile:

----------


## mhadina

> Bile smo odvojene prvi i jedini put kad sam išla roditi Lanu. To mi je bilo strašno. Čudan me osjećaj prao. Presretna zbog bebice i u isto vrijeme plačem jer ne mogu do Lucije. A rodila na carski pa se boravak u bolnici odužio na 7 dana! Kasnije mi mama rekla da je hodala po kući, nosila moju sliku i ljubila je


I nama slijedi slično s nepoznatim trajanjem.
Moje pitanje je da li da malu od 20 mj. vodim mami u posjetu ili bolje ne, što je zdravije za nju i suprugu koja treba roditi za period npr. od tjedan dana?

----------


## klokanica1506

> I nama slijedi slično s nepoznatim trajanjem.
> Moje pitanje je da li da malu od 20 mj. vodim mami u posjetu ili bolje ne, što je zdravije za nju i suprugu koja treba roditi za period npr. od tjedan dana?


Prvo razdvajanje, je bilo s njegovih 2,5 godine kada sam bila u rodilištu. Bilo mi je teško, ali pregrmili smo ta tri dana. Bilo mi je teško i kada je došao u bolnicu, ali taj trenutak mi je istovremeno puuuno značio. Pretpostavljam i njemu. Eh da, još da napomenem da ta tri dana nije jeo.

----------


## S2000

Doslo doba da ih sada dvoje ostavljam... sin 4 g, malena 12mj.
moram na put 3 dana. 
Mm jos nikad nije bio sam s njih dvoje duze od dva-tri sata. Nije ni bio sam s njima u setnji... nekako sam sumnjicava ovaj put prema njemu...ne zna ni sto mrvici treba skuhati... 
trebat ce mi dan za napisati upute za odrzavanje  :Smile: 

Opet ista mantra-samo da budu zdravi!

----------


## Lili75

S2000 ajd snaći će se nekako jer će morati. Upute na hladnjak i brisi. 

Ja evo trenutno u Latviji, tu cu bit punih 7 dana, muž je ostao s njima (3. i 5.god) i s uputama kad koje dijete ima koju aktivnost i kratki popis mogućih večera da ne mora razmišljat što skemijat  :Smile: 

uz sve  to je neplanirano uletilo da kćer ide u Grad mladih dan nakon što se ja vratim, on rješava te sastanke u vrtiću i popunjava formulare (što mrzi), ništa puno ne zove, ni ne pita. Reći ću mu da joj i robu opere dajestignem spakirati kad dođem.  Uglavnom sveide superi bez mene (control freaka).

jel trebam reći da 4 dana nakon toga putujem na 3 dana u Belgiju  :Smile:  valjda me neće napustit  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Ajd nek nisam sama  :Smile:  a i roaming je sad jeftiniji  :Smile: 

Ja sam jos u potrazi za povremenom cuvalicom ako im nesto zaskripi da im uleti kad mene nema...

Nastojat cu sto vise toga pripremiti prije polaska... mm je totalno izgubljen...njemu npr doma zazvoni mobitel u vezi neke hitne intervencije za posao i on zaboravi da uopce ima djecu... 

Valjda ce mi drugi put biti lakse (a i to ce uskoro, 4.put u Pariz bez da sam vidjela Eiffelov toranj).  Razgledat cu kad mrvica naraste pa si uzmem dan duze. Ovako nemam srca, samo jurim nazad.

----------


## crnka84

jedino odvajanje je bilo prošle godine kad sam išla roditi Alena, i to na 2 tjedna. mislim da mi je jako to zamjerio, tada je imao 3,8 godina, kad sam se vratila kući ponašanje mu je bilo grozno, da li su se poklopile neke faze, moje odsustvo i još na sve to dolazak brata, ne znam, ali nakon mog povratka nam je bio jako težak period. Nemam problem s odvajanjem na par sati, ali ja nisam spremna na dulja odvajanja....iako bi mi kronično trebalo malo odmora :/

----------


## S2000

Nisam ni ja spremna, , ali sto cu kad moram. Puno mi je odvojenosti i 8 sati dok radim... uvijek trcim s posla... jel to prodje kad budu veci?

----------


## Anci

Tebi nece proci  :lool: 
Salim se  :Smile:  
Moje su starije, i dalje uvijek zurim kuci i fale mi kad nisam s njima. Sluzbena putovanja su mi se jako prorijedila, ma gotovo ih i nema, ali u pocetku sam isto teako odlazila. No nikad nije bilo problema. Mm se super u svemu snasao, iako inace ja kuham, naravno da curama nista nije falilo.
Pa nisu muzevi smotani, samo se (barem mom) neke atvari izbjegavaju raditi kad vec ima netko tko to dobro radi :D

I tko je rekao da je sa skolarcima neusporedivo? 
Pogledati zadace, ispitati za test, odvesti na aktivnoati, glazbenu skolu, trening... Ne zaboraviti nista od toga  :lool:

----------


## umiljata

prvo duže odvjanje nakon godinu dana, cure svako ljeto mjesec i pol dana provedu s mojom mamom na moru (mi dolazimo svaki ili svaki drugi vikend).
često tijekom godine odlazim na službeni put po 4-5 dana, cure ostaju s MM i svekrvom kat ispod.
jednom godišnje MM i ja odemo na 3-4 dana van Hrvatske, čuva ih moja mama.

sve u svemu, naučene su na odvajanje, nikad nikakvih problema, moram prznati da i meni paše malo se maknuti od svega na par dana (pa makar to i značilo otići na službeni put i raditi po cijeli dan).

MM sve hendla bez ikakvog problema, jedino mu izvadim robu iz ormara i složim par odjevnih kombinacija, ne da mu se s tim zamarat.

----------


## Anci

Nda... Moj isto ne zna s robom, ali djeca su vec velika pa ne bi bilo ni dobro da si ne znaju same odabrati i obuci se.

----------


## Zuska

Ja ko umiljata. 
U biti, uvredljivo mi je dragog tretirati ko manje vrijednog roditelja, naravno da zna raditi sve što i ja, da je čuva, pazi, mazi, spava s njom, radi sve uobičajeno, zapravo puno stvari radimo zajedno kad smo doma pa nam nije problem biti i solo. 

Na prvi službeni put od 3 dana otišla sam kad je imala 11 mjeseci, ostavila sam im izdojenog mlijeka u škrinji, a ja se izdajala na putu. Na drugi sam otišla s 14 mjeseci na tjedan dana. Nakon toga sam odlazila nekoliko puta godišnje po par dana. 
Naravno da mi fali, ali naravno da i meni treba malo odmaka i odmora. Pogotovo dok nije spavala pa bih se na službenom putu barem naspavala  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Doslo doba da ih sada dvoje ostavljam... sin 4 g, malena 12mj.
> moram na put 3 dana. 
> Mm jos nikad nije bio sam s njih dvoje duze od dva-tri sata. Nije ni bio sam s njima u setnji... nekako sam sumnjicava ovaj put prema njemu...ne zna ni sto mrvici treba skuhati... 
> trebat ce mi dan za napisati upute za odrzavanje 
> 
> Opet ista mantra-samo da budu zdravi!


Mislim da je najbolje da mu ne das nikakve upute. Mislim da je ovo odlicno da se on sam poveze sa njima, jer ono sto pali kod tebe sa njima, mozda nece kod njega. Pored toga, puno ce vise cijeniti kad se vratis sav tvoj trud sa djecom koji je mozda do sad uzimao zdravo za gotovo.

----------


## S2000

Na upute ne mislim na nikakva ponasanja, vec upute za kuhanje, oblacenje, koju robu za vrtic, sto ponijeti za rezervu... i te stvari koje inace ja uvijek pripremam.   Necu biti dostupna non stop na mobitelu. Kako smo mi sami i nemamo ama bas nikog od rodbine u krugu od 200km, prijatelji su uvijek tu ali oni isto rade i imaju svoje zivote... sigurno da je lakse kad znas da ima netko uskociti... eto prosli put je muz pao i razbio guzicu... jedan krivi potez i ciao vrtic, ciao posao, ciao kupovina hrane.. a ja tisuce km daleko i ne mogu pomoci.. 
Da ne biste stekli krivi dojam, mm mi jako puno pomaze, cisti, ide u spizu, igra se s djecom, ali i puno radi. Jedino se nije proslavio s brigom oko malene u smislu hranjenja i oblacenja. On radije to prepusti meni dok ce se on za to vrijeme sa starijim poigrat legica i sl. Sad ce imati ubrzani tecaj. Kad smo imali samo jedno dijete, oko njega je sve radio, pa cak i stavljao platene pelene na pranje, znao koji ulozak ide u koju pocketicu i sl. Sad radije bira igru sa starijim. Kad mu moze bit  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

> mm mi jako puno pomaze


A joj, draga S2000, ne ljuti se, ali moram reagirati jer mi ova rečenica u postovima forumašica svaki put bode oči. 
Dok budemo tako razmišljale, još ćemo dugo pisati postove o muževima koji neke stvari ne shvaćaju, ne znaju... Nemoj se ljutiti, i meni slične stvari podsvjesno izlete, ali mislim da je važno da stalno osvještavamo da su to i njihova djeca i njihov dom. I da tu ne bi trebalo biti "pomaganja" ženi, već zajedničke odgovornosti i suradnje. Pa barem u našem poimanju...za početak.

----------


## rehab

> Na upute ne mislim na nikakva ponasanja, vec upute za kuhanje, oblacenje, koju robu za vrtic, sto ponijeti za rezervu... i te stvari koje inace ja uvijek pripremam.   Necu biti dostupna non stop na mobitelu. Kako smo mi sami i nemamo ama bas nikog od rodbine u krugu od 200km, prijatelji su uvijek tu ali oni isto rade i imaju svoje zivote... sigurno da je lakse kad znas da ima netko uskociti... eto prosli put je muz pao i razbio guzicu... jedan krivi potez i ciao vrtic, ciao posao, ciao kupovina hrane.. a ja tisuce km daleko i ne mogu pomoci.. 
> Da ne biste stekli krivi dojam, mm mi jako puno pomaze, cisti, ide u spizu, igra se s djecom, ali i puno radi. Jedino se nije proslavio s brigom oko malene u smislu hranjenja i oblacenja. On radije to prepusti meni dok ce se on za to vrijeme sa starijim poigrat legica i sl. Sad ce imati ubrzani tecaj. Kad smo imali samo jedno dijete, oko njega je sve radio, pa cak i stavljao platene pelene na pranje, znao koji ulozak ide u koju pocketicu i sl. Sad radije bira igru sa starijim. Kad mu moze bit


Jel tebi itko pisao upute kad si rodila ? Nije. Pusti ga neka se snalazi. I moji su hodali po citav dan u nesparenim pidžamama, ne želim niti znati što su jeli, i guess what... Preživjeli su. Svaki put kad odem, situacija je sve bolja  :Smile:

----------


## rehab

> A joj, draga S2000, ne ljuti se, ali moram reagirati jer mi ova rečenica u postovima forumašica svaki put bode oči. 
> Dok budemo tako razmišljale, još ćemo dugo pisati postove o muževima koji neke stvari ne shvaćaju, ne znaju... Nemoj se ljutiti, i meni slične stvari podsvjesno izlete, ali mislim da je važno da stalno osvještavamo da su to i njihova djeca i njihov dom. I da tu ne bi trebalo biti "pomaganja" ženi, već zajedničke odgovornosti i suradnje. Pa barem u našem poimanju...za početak.


Baš tako !
Ja sam mm nedavno u šali dobacila : pričuvat ću ti ih dok odeš na posao, pa odoh na kavu. Pravo se zagrcnuo, tek tada je postao svjestan kako to ružno zvuči, iako stvarno ravnopravno dijelimo sve obiteljske obaveze i poslove.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> A joj, draga S2000, ne ljuti se, ali moram reagirati jer mi ova rečenica u postovima forumašica svaki put bode oči. 
> Dok budemo tako razmišljale, još ćemo dugo pisati postove o muževima koji neke stvari ne shvaćaju, ne znaju... Nemoj se ljutiti, i meni slične stvari podsvjesno izlete, ali mislim da je važno da stalno osvještavamo da su to i njihova djeca i njihov dom. I da tu ne bi trebalo biti "pomaganja" ženi, već zajedničke odgovornosti i suradnje. Pa barem u našem poimanju...za početak.


Potpisujem zuska, ovu recenicu tvoju si sve moramo isprintati i naljepiti na celo nekad  :Laughing:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Samo da se nadovezem, prije dva mjeseca sam lipo otisla sa prijateljicom u spa preko vikenda, a muza sam ostavila neka se on bavi sa kceri. Iskljucila sam mobitel, naravno! Bio je jako zahvalan kad sam se vratila  :Laughing: 
Neka, trebaju i ocevi izgradjivati odnos sa svojom djecom bez da im mi visimo za vratom.

----------


## S2000

> Baš tako !
> Ja sam mm nedavno u šali dobacila : pričuvat ću ti ih dok odeš na posao, pa odoh na kavu. Pravo se zagrcnuo, tek tada je postao svjestan kako to ružno zvuči, iako stvarno ravnopravno dijelimo sve obiteljske obaveze i poslove.


Ovo cu primjeniti cim prije  :Smile: 

Hvala zene, sve mudro zborite i totalno se slazem s vama. Da ovo pokazem mm-u jos bi se vise slozio s vama i rekao: eto jesam ti rekao! Istina je da previse brinem i da zelim imati sto vise toga pod kontrolom. 

Necu se izvlacit, ali sigurno je otezavajuca okolnost sto je mm-ov posao nepredvidljiv i telefon zvoni i u podne i u ponoc, pa sam nekako ja ipak ta koja misli na to jesu djeca najedena, okupana i obucena.

----------


## Anci

S2000, mm i ja sve radimo skupa, ali istina je- njegov posao ne zavrsava u 16:00 i ja vise brin o jelu i sto je u frizideru i jesu li oprane majice za TZK. 

S druge strane, da sam ja tako super i kul  :Grin:  ne bi mi bio problem kad on ode na put ili ostane raditi dugo. A je, bude mi tesko. I raditi ovo sto inace radim i preuzeti njegov dio. Razvazanja  :Grin:  
Ja onda krepam  :lool: 

I da, isto kao sto ja odlazim na put teska srca, tako je i njemu. Ne zato sto misli da sam smotana, vec zato sto zna da nije lako obavljati sve to sam. I stalno me zove da me na nesto podsjeti- dakle, isti smo.

----------


## Anci

Da dodam... Ne bude meni kad odem pretesko  :lool:  jer imaju i ta putovanja svoje pozitivne strane. Ali ostaje sve ovo sto sam rekla. Nije mi lako kad idem.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Ovo cu primjeniti cim prije 
> 
> Hvala zene, sve mudro zborite i totalno se slazem s vama. Da ovo pokazem mm-u jos bi se vise slozio s vama i rekao: eto jesam ti rekao! Istina je da previse brinem i da zelim imati sto vise toga pod kontrolom. 
> 
> Necu se izvlacit, ali sigurno je otezavajuca okolnost sto je mm-ov posao nepredvidljiv i telefon zvoni i u podne i u ponoc, pa sam nekako ja ipak ta koja misli na to jesu djeca najedena, okupana i obucena.


Cisto sumnjam da ih ne bi nahranio, vjerojatno zato sto su djeca glasna kad su gladna, a za ostalo, prezivjet ce! Tome i sluze ocevi. Mi previse titramo oko njih i to je ok, to nas cini mamama, dok ocevi, eh, pored njih ce djeca oceliciti i poceti se sami brinuti za sebe... Moja kcer koja jos nema navrsene 3 godine ni pod koju cijenu ne da tati da ju oblaci, jer i ona cak primijecuje da ce izgledati kao zivi cirkus  :Laughing:

----------


## Lili75

Ne bih se složila cure s tim nedavanjem nikakvih "uputa", ovisi što je kome uputa.

Ja znam da sam bila krepana sama sa svojih dvoje od 3 i 5 god kad je muž otišao na puna 3-4 dana u Italiju, a sad sam ja bila na putu punih 7 dana a on sam s njima.
Smatram da sve što nekome (uključujući sebe samu) može olakšati, zašto ne?

Ja sam npr napravila tri stvari da malo olakšam boravak djece s jednim roditeljem: 
- pripremila za djecu 10 odjevnih kombinacija za svaki dan i stavila na jedan ormarić
-napisala na hladnjak kad tko ima koje aktivnosti (dosta imamo novih i novi su rasporedi da se svi tek uhodavamo a kombinacije s njih dvoje su lude)
-isto na hladnjak: kratki popis prijedloga za večeru (koja prolazi kod oboje)

Ne bih imala ništa protiv dapače da i meni netko tako nešto napravi (bilo je i toga).

Mislim znam koliko radi i umoran dođe doma, a klinci puni energije krenu nešto po svome pa vodaj jedno na ritmiku i engleski drugo na sport, pa više ne znaš za sebe ajd sad smisli i brzinsku večeru. Ovako stoji podsjetnik na hladnjaku samo baciš pogled i tamo je sve. Tako inače radim i na poslu, volim imat podsjetnike.

A odjeća je super poslužila jer je bilo i kiše i svega, a izlazak ujutro s njih dvoje po kiši u zagrebačku prometnu gužvu....

A da sam na mjestu *S2000* obavezno bih mužu ostavila popis hrane koju malena voli a pokazala mu prije puta ako ima nekih posebnosti prilikom pripreme jela, to je mala curica i bila bih definitivno veći control freak nego kod starije djece.

i nemojmo se zavaravati nije isto je li jedno dijete u igri ili njih nekoliko a bome ni jesu li to starija ili mlađa djeca.

Znam jako puno slučajeva kad se zapravo dogodi da se tat više baci starijim djetetom a mama bebom radi dojenja i sl., pa čak bih rekla da mi je u neku ruku to i razumljivo (donekle u prvim mjesecima).

Nego draga *S2000* samo ti fino mužu napiši upute, bit će mu lakše a time i tebi, zašto da te zvrcka na putu?! bolja opcija je napisat upute kad već nije uđiran,a posve je razmuljivo da ne želiš da ti curica od godine dana plače jer tata nije "upućen". Tati će tako bit puno lakše.

----------


## Lili75

a da ne spominjem da se time svakome "štedi" vrijeme, a vrijeme nam je danas najbitnije. Što prije djecu nahranit i presvuć i trk vanka u park na igru  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Eh da i MM iako puno radi i isto mu telefon zvoni u razna doba, mi smo na smjene. Imamo takav dogovor.

Jedno veče jedno od nas sprema djecu za spavanje, kupanje, večera, pranje zubića, priča (ne uvijek) i spavanac a drugo stavlja prljavo suđe u perilicu i sl ili odmara u nekom svom filmu  :Smile: 

To si možemo priuštit sad kad su veći,al dok su bili manji npr. 2,5 god i 6 mj (razlika je cca 2 god) e tad smo bome oboje bili u timu ko na baterije, ne znaš tko bi što prvo  :Smile: 

Interesatno kad nas je dvoje, sve ide glatko, a kad je jedno od nas, onda nekako postane troduplo teže, ma divim se samohranim roditeljima, kapu skidam do poda.

----------


## S2000

> Cisto sumnjam da ih ne bi nahranio, vjerojatno zato sto su djeca glasna kad su gladna, a za ostalo, prezivjet ce! Tome i sluze ocevi. Mi previse titramo oko njih i to je ok, to nas cini mamama, dok ocevi, eh, pored njih ce djeca oceliciti i poceti se sami brinuti za sebe... Moja kcer koja jos nema navrsene 3 godine ni pod koju cijenu ne da tati da ju oblaci, jer i ona cak primijecuje da ce izgledati kao zivi cirkus


Oo vjerujuj mi da ja imam dvoje djece koja ne placu ni gladna ni zedna. Kad u to ubrojis i to da mala s godinu dana ima 7.5kg a malac sa skoro 4.5g 15kg- moras paziti da se ne desi da ne pojedu roditeljskom greskom  :Smile: 

Na kraju sam ipak nesto pisala na frizider (mm i sam molio par receptica), nesto smo razgovarali, slozna odluka da cemo nesto promijenit da za sljedeci put bude uigraniji. A i jack pot smo dobili, dolazi moj tata na par dana. 

Eto, ja mirna, pozdrav s airporta  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

Sretan put!  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Sretan put!


Tak je! Uzivaj na putu!

----------


## Lili75

> Oo vjerujuj mi da ja imam dvoje djece koja ne placu ni gladna ni zedna. Kad u to ubrojis i to da *mala s godinu dana ima 7.5kg a malac sa skoro 4.5g 15kg*- moras paziti da se ne desi da ne pojedu roditeljskom greskom 
> 
> Na kraju sam ipak nesto pisala na frizider (mm i sam molio par receptica), nesto smo razgovarali, slozna odluka da cemo nesto promijenit da za sljedeci put bude uigraniji. A i jack pot smo dobili, dolazi moj tata na par dana. 
> 
> Eto, ja mirna, pozdrav s airporta


Eh da ovog poboldanog sam se odmah sjetila i tvojih muka s onim nadomjestcima za hranu (ne znam točne izraze), njihove pothranjenosti, čist sumnjam da bi se oni bunili da su gladni  :Smile: 
Sretno, opusti se, radi al nađi malo vremena i za odmorit se i naspavat kako reče *Zuska*, uh kako je lijepo spavat u hotelskoj sobi kad te nitko ne budi, kako sam to cijenila dok još nisu spavali noću  :Very Happy:

----------


## S2000

Bas to, evo shokirala sam organizam i spavala 9 satj u komadu ( preksinoc uopce nisam spavala jer sam ustala prije 4, a malena plakala u snu i vrtila se cijelu noc). Jutros gllava puca, zuji ... puno se odmorila ...  :Laughing:

----------


## S2000

I bas mi je super kad nekad odem mislima i djelima u krivom smjeru pa me vi tu nekad trgnete iz mog "jada"  :Smile: 

Slicno je bilo, sjecam se, na onoj temi di malena nije htjela jesti, kad su je u bolnici na silu hranili, a ja kukala po forumu. Pa mi je netko napisao-hej, to je tvoje dijete, lupi sakom od stol i reci  im da prestanu.

Tnx curke, zlata vrijedite.

----------


## Peterlin

> Na upute ne mislim na nikakva ponasanja, vec upute za kuhanje, oblacenje, koju robu za vrtic, sto ponijeti za rezervu... i te stvari koje inace ja uvijek pripremam. Necu biti dostupna non stop na mobitelu. Kako smo mi sami i nemamo ama bas nikog od rodbine u krugu od 200km, prijatelji su uvijek tu ali oni isto rade i imaju svoje zivote... sigurno da je lakse kad znas da ima netko uskociti... eto prosli put je muz pao i razbio guzicu... jedan krivi potez i ciao vrtic, ciao posao, ciao kupovina hrane.. a ja tisuce km daleko i ne mogu pomoci.. 
> Da ne biste stekli krivi dojam, mm mi jako puno pomaze, cisti, ide u spizu, igra se s djecom, ali i puno radi. Jedino se nije proslavio s brigom oko malene u smislu hranjenja i oblacenja. On radije to prepusti meni dok ce se on za to vrijeme sa starijim poigrat legica i sl. Sad ce imati ubrzani tecaj. Kad smo imali samo jedno dijete, oko njega je sve radio, pa cak i stavljao platene pelene na pranje, znao koji ulozak ide u koju pocketicu i sl. Sad radije bira igru sa starijim. Kad mu moze bit


Draga, ima u životu i gorih stvari...

Moj L. je imao godinu dana kad sam ja u drugoj trudnoći završila na ležanju na Sv.duhu. MJESECIMA, bez neke posebne pripreme.... Nisam vidjela svoje prvo dijete kad je prohodalo, nije ni on mene vidio (doveli su mi ga u bolnicu možda jednom, ali je jako plakao kad me tamo vidio, pa sam prestala s tim).

Isto sam bila opaka mater i sve je moralo biti po mome, ali me život poučio da ima i treba biti prostora i za drugačije.... Pa je mm na brzinu podmetnuo leđa, pa mu je pomagala njegova mama, pa su uskakali moji mama i tata (oni su u drugom gradu, ali su isto dolazili malo rasteretiti ekipu) i tak. A ja sam ležala na infuzijama prepara jer sam morala.

Nije bilo vremena ni prilike preispitivati hoće li mm biti u stanju sve to obaviti. Morao je. I uspio je. Kraj priče.

***

Još samo da potpišem cure koje su rekle da muž nema što "pomagati" u vlastitom domu jer to je i njegov dom.

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, asocijacija...o ravnopravnosti:

Moj stariji (ovaj kojeg sam silom prilika ostavila na više mjeseci u dobi od godine dana) imao je prošli tjedan neki referat iz biologije o ravnopravnosti muškaraca i žena. Rekla je profesorica "koristite brojeve i dijagrame". Dijete je lijepo izvuklo podatke sa Državnog zavoda za statistiku koliko u Hrvatskoj ima jednih, koliko drugih, pa koliko ima zaposlenih jednih, koliko drugih i na kraju nezaposlenih jednih i drugih. Sve je to tu negdje oko polovice - par postotaka razlike. A za usporedbu - u strukturama vlasti manje od 25% žena! Stavio je graf o udjelima spolova u Saboru i tu je zadaća bila gotova. Sve pet!

ALI kad ga je mater dohvatila - sine, tko u našoj kući odlazi na posao? Tko u našoj kući kuha? Tko pere? Tko plaća račune? Tko ovo, tko ono... zašto ti i tvoj brat imate rukom pisanu kuharicu jednostavnih jela, zašto se od vas očekuje prati kupaonicu i čistiti sobu, zašto sam ti brata dohvatila za uši kad nije spremio krevet???? Zašto se čuje rečenica "nisi u hotelu" kad ne odradite svoj dio? Pa je ravnopravnost poprimila drugačiju boju. I napisao se bome dodatak referatu. Sad bumo vidli kaj bu prof.rekla.

----------


## cipelica

Peterlin genijalno!

----------


## S2000

> Draga, ima u životu i gorih stvari...
> 
> Moj L. je imao godinu dana kad sam ja u drugoj trudnoći završila na ležanju na Sv.duhu. MJESECIMA, bez neke posebne pripreme.... Nisam vidjela svoje prvo dijete kad je prohodalo, nije ni on mene vidio (doveli su mi ga u bolnicu možda jednom, ali je jako plakao kad me tamo vidio, pa sam prestala s tim).
> 
> Isto sam bila opaka mater i sve je moralo biti po mome, ali me život poučio da ima i treba biti prostora i za drugačije.... Pa je mm na brzinu podmetnuo leđa, pa mu je pomagala njegova mama, pa su uskakali moji mama i tata (oni su u drugom gradu, ali su isto dolazili malo rasteretiti ekipu) i tak. A ja sam ležala na infuzijama prepara jer sam morala.
> 
> Nije bilo vremena ni prilike preispitivati hoće li mm biti u stanju sve to obaviti. Morao je. I uspio je. Kraj priče.
> 
> ***
> ...


Nitko nije ni rekao da nema  :Smile: 

Prosli smo i mi prisilne odvojenosti.  U zdravlju je dakako sve lakse  :Smile: 

Slazem se ovo u vezi "pomaganja".

Ja npr svome mm-u uopce ne "pomazem" ni voziti ni placati racune... to samo on radi. 

Javi kako je malcu prosao sastav  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> Nitko nije ni rekao da nema 
> 
> Prosli smo i mi prisilne odvojenosti.  U zdravlju je dakako sve lakse 
> 
> Slazem se ovo u vezi "pomaganja".
> 
> Ja npr svome mm-u uopce ne "pomazem" ni voziti ni placati racune... to samo on radi. 
> 
> *Javi kako je malcu prosao sastav*


To je za danas - i mene zanima... :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

I mene!
 :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

E sjetila sam se danas ove  teme: odvojenost od djeteta.

Gledam ove nase "selebritije" danas u 24 sata, ona  ostavila novorođenče od 20 dana (rođeno u 35 tjednu T.) da bi otišla u shopping na vikend u Italiju  obnovit garderobu, a mi tu "dramimo" što ostavljamo dijete od jedne, dvije, tri ili više godina i to zbog posla jer moramo.

Da živim još 100 godina nikad neću razumjet takav mentalni sklop (naravno ukoliko je istina to što piše po novinama). 

A da sad budem prava baba tracara: i to još otići s bivšim mužem!!! a ostavit novopečenog tatu (studenta) samog s novorođenčetom.Tko tu koga ?!!!

----------


## seni

ne moras razumijeti.  :Grin:  jedna briga u zivotu manje.
a najbolji nacin, da se novine prestanu baviti privatnim zivotima ljudi, jest taj, da ljudi prestanu citati takve novine.

----------


## sirius

Hahaha
netko je od mojih FB prijatelja linkao clanak sav sokiran, a ja se opalila smijati na sto je spalo novinarstvo navirivanje  u tudi krevet i vrecicu iz kupovine. U clanku pise da je kupila i namaz od ljesnjaka. Da bih rijec rekla... :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cvijeta73

:Laughing: 
al dobar je trač, šta jes jes. genijalni su.
i svi tri bili na porodu i svi tri zajedno žive  :Laughing:  jadan student  :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> al dobar je trač, šta jes jes. genijalni su.
> i svi tri bili na porodu i svi tri zajedno žive  jadan student


Pa sutudent(ce) vrlo cesto i cuvaju djecu kao dodatni posao za vrijeme studiranja. :Grin:

----------


## seni

a i za namaz od ljesnjaka znaju.... ccc
bila sam kratko u zagrebu. i kako sam koji dan otvorila jutarnji, tako sam nasla bar 5, 6 sto pravopisnih, sto stilskih gresaka.
eto nema se vremena za pristojno nauciti zanat pisanja, kad se moras navirivati nad vrecice.  :Grin:

----------


## seni

a sto jadan student? gledali ste "jules et jim"?  :Grin: 
ako dobro pretpostavljam, o kome se tu radi, sto god da oni radili mi je puno simpaticnije od razvlacenja prljavog rublja i svadanja po novinama, koje se dogadaju kod nekih drugih poznatih parova.

----------


## Mojca

Ja došla vidjeti kako je prošao sastav Peterlin juniora, kad ono babinjak... mogle ste bar reći o kome se radi. 
 :Cekam:

----------


## umiljata

> Ja došla vidjeti kako je prošao sastav Peterlin juniora, kad ono babinjak... mogle ste bar reći o kome se radi.


ajme pa gdje ti živiš???  :Laughing: 
pa kaj ne znaš da se radi o Ivaniševiću, Dragovićki i onom njenom malom cavtatskom piceku  :Laughing:

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja došla vidjeti kako je prošao sastav Peterlin juniora, kad ono babinjak... mogle ste bar reći o kome se radi.


Pitala sina - kaže da će biti najranije u petak. Oni imaju dugačke rokove za predaju tih sastavaka, a on uvijek preda među prvima pa mi se čini da dugo čeka rezultate. Ovo sad MENE zanima kako će proći, njega to puno manje dira... Fućka se njemu, tj. cijeloj toj generaciji za ravnopravnost spolova. Treba pričekati još par godina da im to postane bitno u vlastitim odraslim životima, ne samo u maminoj i tatinoj kući...

----------


## Peterlin

> ajme pa gdje ti živiš??? 
> pa kaj ne znaš da se radi o Ivaniševiću, Dragovićki i onom njenom malom cavtatskom piceku


Ja isto ne bih imala pojma da nisi sad napisala... :neinformirana:

----------


## umiljata

> Ja isto ne bih imala pojma da nisi sad napisala... :neinformirana:


cure, cure, pa fakat ste neinformirane...  :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Peterlin

> cure, cure, pa fakat ste neinformirane...


Bome... istina! Otkad moja svekrva više ne kupuje Gloriju - pojma nemam o tim stvarima... a nisam bila dugo ni na frizuri tj. šišanju.

----------


## rehab

> E sjetila sam se danas ove  teme: odvojenost od djeteta.
> 
> Gledam ove nase "selebritije" danas u 24 sata, ona  ostavila novorođenče od 20 dana (rođeno u 35 tjednu T.) da bi otišla u shopping na vikend u Italiju  obnovit garderobu, a mi tu "dramimo" što ostavljamo dijete od jedne, dvije, tri ili više godina i to zbog posla jer moramo.
> 
> Da živim još 100 godina nikad neću razumjet takav mentalni sklop (naravno ukoliko je istina to što piše po novinama). 
> 
> A da sad budem prava baba tracara: i to još otići s bivšim mužem!!! a ostavit novopečenog tatu (studenta) samog s novorođenčetom.Tko tu koga ?!!!


Kajgod, što bi rekao Bandić  :Grin:  Možda je ona bolja majka svojoj djeci nego što ćemo ja i ti ikada biti svojoj.
Ne sviđa mi se takvo prosuđivanje i osuđivanje, pogotovo ne kad je osnovano na novinskom traču. Da je zabavno čitati, jeste. I ja pratim žutilo na redovnoj bazi. Ali ovakvi komentari su mi, bez uvrede  :Nope:

----------


## Peterlin

> cure, cure, pa fakat ste neinformirane...


Sad sam malo pogledala tu obitelj - prava rodovska zajednica, he he he.... Ako sa strane ostavim svoje usko gledanje obitelji, što fali djetetu? Ima više ljudi koji o njoj brinu... pa onda mama može u shopping (fuj me bilo).

----------


## flopica

Peterlin danas nas izvijesti što je profa rekla?!
eh, ovo za poznate i slavne, meni to degutantno
mislim, što ne puste ljude da žive svoj život kako god
što mi uopće imamo znati takve stvari?

može meni to biti uvrnuto ali ko sam to ja da bi ih moj stav zanimao
i obratno...
što se tiče same teme, ne razmišljam o tome kako i što
kad do toga dođe, moraš pustiti i svi se moraju prilagoditi
kad sam rađala drugo dijete, moja starija je uživala s tatom solo
granice su bile malo rastegnute, hehehe
nisam napravila frku iako sam imala poriv  :Grin: 
jer nije moj način jedini ispravan i bok

----------


## Lili75

> ne moras razumijeti.  jedna briga u zivotu manje.
> a najbolji nacin, da se novine prestanu baviti privatnim zivotima ljudi, jest taj, da ljudi prestanu citati takve novine.


Seni moj komentar je bio namjenjen meni dragoj S200 da se ne brine zbog svoje odvojenosti jer ima i puno " zescih " slucajeva.
Nije mi namjera bila nikakvo osudjivanhe eto ih tamo al ne moze me nitko uvjerit da bez obzira na ovakvo pisanje ikome od vas palo napamet  ostaviti tako malo novorodjence na 2-3 dana.
Nema sanse koliko god se sve odvijalo pod krinkom ne mihesajmo se u tudje zivote.
Valjda imam pravo imat svoje misljenje o ostavljanju tako male bebe radi shoppinga (ne o tim ljudima nego o samom cinu).
A profesionalnost nasih novinara je ionako na tako niskim granama da je bespredmetno to prodiskutirat, tu se valjda svi slazemo.

----------


## Lili75

Sorry na tipfelerima pisem s moba.

----------


## Lili75

Sirius ha ha

----------


## seni

> Seni moj komentar je bio namjenjen meni dragoj S200 da se ne brine zbog svoje odvojenosti jer ima i puno " zescih " slucajeva.
> Nije mi namjera bila nikakvo osudjivanhe eto ih tamo al ne moze me nitko uvjerit da bez obzira na ovakvo pisanje ikome od vas palo napamet  ostaviti tako malo novorodjence na 2-3 dana.
> Nema sanse koliko god se sve odvijalo pod krinkom ne mihesajmo se u tudje zivote.
> Valjda imam pravo imat svoje misljenje o ostavljanju tako male bebe radi shoppinga (ne o tim ljudima nego o samom cinu).
> A profesionalnost nasih novinara je ionako na tako niskim granama da je bespredmetno to prodiskutirat, tu se valjda svi slazemo.


lili, razumijem ja tvoje misljenje. i jasno mi je ti sad nisi isla na doticne drvljem i kamenjem. ja to vise onako "predostrozno"  :Grin: . dugo sam na forumu i sjecam se raznih ne bas ljepih tracanja poznatih osoba. na srecu moderatori su to uvijek sjekli.
rehab je to po meni lijepo sazela:
_Možda je ona bolja majka svojoj djeci nego što ćemo ja i ti ikada biti svojoj.
Ne sviđa mi se takvo prosuđivanje i osuđivanje, pogotovo ne kad je  osnovano na novinskom traču. Da je zabavno čitati, jeste. I ja pratim  žutilo na redovnoj bazi. Ali ovakvi komentari su mi, bez uvrede_ 

pratiti traceve, zutilo, sto ve,c je jedna stvar. misliti o postupcima tih poznatih sto god zelis, je takoder jedna stvar. no to komentirati javno na forumu, blogu (dakle ne na kavi s tvojim prijateljicama) je pak jedna sasvim druga stvar. koja mi ne sjeda.
mozda neki ne osjecaju tu suptilnu razliku.
ja je osjecam.

----------


## seni

a uz to, uopce nije bitno da li bi ja to napravila ili ne bi. uopce nije bitno.
ona koja to napravi, nije ucinila nista nelegalno. (niti mi uopce znamo, kako je to izgledalo)
i njezina je stvar kako ce svoje roditeljstvo zivjeti i organizirati.

----------


## ina33

> _Možda je ona bolja majka svojoj djeci nego što ćemo ja i ti ikada biti svojoj.
> Ne sviđa mi se takvo prosuđivanje i osuđivanje, pogotovo ne kad je osnovano na novinskom traču. Da je zabavno čitati, jeste. I ja pratim žutilo na redovnoj bazi. Ali ovakvi komentari su mi, bez uvrede_


Potpis! Ma u koju svrhu "tješenja dano". A ovo... jeste li ikad ostavili dijete (ne znam o kojoj se dobi radi), ja mogu iz svojih cipela reći - nadam se da jeste  :Smile:  (više sam đir kakvo je to pitanje). Ali, to tu sve muke mlađih mama, valjda.

A propos ravnopravnosti spolova, nemam pojma kako je, ali ne bih se oslanjala na sinove... koliko je njima to važno. Možda je ženskom dijelu važnije. Ali, kod sinova, tu mi se čini da je fakat važno kakav uzor vide u roditeljskom domu - ne u smislu riječi, nego jesu li angažirani u brigu o kućanstvu (ne "pomaganje", of kors), a pogotovo kakav je role model tata - kako se on ponaša.

----------


## cvijeta73

neću više o njima da ne ljutim seni  :Grin:  , samo još ovo - malo mi neugodno ali ja, pročitavši taj trač, od činjenice s kim je išla u šoping, apsolutno i uopće nisam ni registrirala da je ona dijete ostavila dva il kolko već dana nakon poroda. to mi tek lili ovdje osvijestila lol

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin danas nas izvijesti što je profa rekla?!


Ništ posebno... dobio je plusić. Ispalo je da je ravnopravnost spolova jedna od tema za građanski odgoj, pa će je obrađivati još i na satu razrednika (to nije isti profesor). A na satu biologije će to pretresati tek kad svi predaju i kad budu imali lufta. 

Meni je bitno samo to da sam djetetu skrenula pogled u odgovarajućem smjeru, bez neke posebne drame. Uostalom, oni žive tu ravnopravnost spolova svakodnevno (i nisam uopće sigurna da znaju za drugo - zato to moj sin i nije doživio kao temu za referat), pa je samo trebalo opisati kako to izgleda.

----------


## Peterlin

Još o vlastitom ponašanju i ravnopravnosti spolova: Neki dan sam se uhvatila kako pred djecom (bili sa mnom u autu) kao i obično komentiram drugu vozačicu: "PA KUD IDEŠ ŽENSKA GLAVO BEZ ŽMIGAVCA..." 

Moja djeca su se naslušala ovakvih primjedbi preko granice dobrog ukusa. Ne samo kad su ženske glave i plavuše u pitanju. Baš se pitam da li je gore psovati pred klincima ili ovako rasprostirati muški šovinizam iz ženskih cipela... A nije mi prvi put. Volan je moje mjesto za zločeste izjave, ponekad i ovako obojene. Nisu uvijek žene na tapeti - nego tko naleti...Samo čekam da mi sin opet kaže da glupost nema spolna obilježja (takve izjave daje moje mlađe dijete - ima on oko za takve stvari i kroz njegove izjave vidim sebe u ne baš krasnom svjetlu). Morat ću jako jaaako pripaziti na jezik. Ufff...

----------


## Lili75

> neću više o njima da ne ljutim seni  , samo još ovo - malo mi neugodno ali ja, pročitavši taj trač, od činjenice s kim je išla u šoping, apsolutno i uopće nisam ni registrirala da je ona dijete ostavila dva il kolko već dana nakon poroda. to mi tek lili ovdje osvijestila lol


ajd baš mi drago cvijeto da te osvijestih  :Laughing: , da nakon 20 dana ostaviti nedonošće na 2-3 dana radi shoppinga u Italiji, ludilo!!!!  :Rolling Eyes: 

briga me što netko to smatra tračem ili ne, ja sam govorila o *činu*, nisam uopće imenovala ljude, nit mi je to bitno.

Poruka je bila za S2000 i njenu zadnju temu o kojoj smo pričale ovih dana i bodrile je a ne o tome tko je bolja ili lošija majka, Jesus fakat sve možete izvrnut  :Rolling Eyes: 

al dobro i to je umijeće  :Grin: , ajd bokec.

----------


## Lili75

brate mili daj bar pročitajte bar 20-ak postova prije da vidite koja je tema bila, eto ga na sad i *ina33* razumije i još napiše ne znam o kojoj dobi se radi a beba stara 20 dana.  :Smile: 

Dakle za one koje ne čitaju da rezimiram, S2000 je mučilo kako će ostavit na mislim 3 dana dijete malo starije od godine dana s mužem doma i starijim djetetom, grizla ju je savjest a mora ići na služb.put. Za utjehu joj dajem primjer gdje se dijete prvi put odvaja od mame 20 dana nakon rođenja (radi neobaveznog shoppinga u Italiji, njen služb. put je obvezan a ni dijete više nije "novorođenče").

Dakle ništa više od neke vrste "utjehe" *S2000*,al razviste brate cijelu teoriju, posebno *seni*. Ja se nadam *S2000* da je put dobro prošao i da se mužić snašao sam s dječicom.

----------


## Lili75

> Još o vlastitom ponašanju i ravnopravnosti spolova: Neki dan sam se uhvatila kako pred djecom (bili sa mnom u autu) kao i obično komentiram drugu vozačicu: "PA KUD IDEŠ ŽENSKA GLAVO BEZ ŽMIGAVCA..." 
> 
> Moja djeca su se naslušala ovakvih primjedbi preko granice dobrog ukusa. Ne samo kad su ženske glave i plavuše u pitanju. Baš se pitam da li je gore psovati pred klincima ili ovako rasprostirati muški šovinizam iz ženskih cipela... A nije mi prvi put. Volan je moje mjesto za zločeste izjave, ponekad i ovako obojene. Nisu uvijek žene na tapeti - nego tko naleti...Samo čekam da mi sin opet kaže da glupost nema spolna obilježja (takve izjave daje moje mlađe dijete - ima on oko za takve stvari i kroz njegove izjave vidim sebe u ne baš krasnom svjetlu). Morat ću jako jaaako pripaziti na jezik. Ufff...


ja pak zabrazdim s poopćavanjem muškog roda kao ovakvog onakvog, ah ti muški...bla bla morat ću to nekako skresat kod sebe  :Smile:

----------


## maria71

mene najviše brine taj namaz od lješnjaka.

zašto je to kupila?

----------


## Tanči

> mene najviše brine taj namaz od lješnjaka.
> 
> zašto je to kupila?


  Za palačinke

----------


## maria71

> Za palačinke


ili ipak 

http://cybermed.hr/forum/specijaliza...c_od_ljesnjaka

----------


## *mamica*

Ona je izjavila nakon poroda da je prvi put plakala u zivotu radi novinskih natpisa (kako je Goran bio na porodu, Vlaho se onesvijestio, svi skupa zive...) jer je sve apsolutna laz i izmisljotina. 

Mogu misliti koliko su povrijedjeni time u trenucima koji su im trebali biti najljepsi u zivotu - kada je rodjena njihova kcer. 

Zato ja osobno ne bih sudjelovala u toj novinarskoj prljavstini i zgrazala se i nasladjivala.

----------


## Tanči

Možda su i te suze laž i izmišljotina.
Ne vidim problem.
Oni su javne osobe i ako nekog zanima, a očito zanima, što kupuju i gdje, a pogotovo vrlo neobično ponašanje unutar obitelji, ne vidim razloga zašto novine ne bi o tome pisale, a ljudi čitali.
Onaj koga to zanima taj i kupuje novine, a novine od toga žive.
A dotična gopođa je trebala ranije misliti o svojim postupcima ako ju već mišljenja anonimaca tako jako pogađaju.
Mada ja mislim da je njoj ipak frizura važnija.
Jednostavno, zar ne?

----------


## maria71

ima puno  bogatijih od nje koji  žive povučeno i ne povlače se po  storiju i gloriji i ne iznose svoju intimu najužem krugu od 100 000 čitatelja.


tako da sama pala, sama se ubila. kao i svi koji  se slikaju a poslije plaču jer ih se slika  kad oni to ne žele

----------


## flopica

istina maria, ne može se u takvoj poziciji selektirati kad želiš da te slika a kad to tebi ne odgovara
kad si jednom unutra to je tako i ipak ih većina samovoljno iznosi svoj osobni život na uvid svekolikom pučanstvu
ali meni je opet uza sve to neprihvatljivo  ganjanje nečije djece, obitelji...
i moguće itekako da je to iskonstruirana priča koja nema veze s istinom
ali prodaje novine, donosi profit
i nije mi svejedno jasno što bi to mene zanimalo?!
ne vidim tu materijala koji bi me trebao ispuniti, nahraniti, razonoditi, opustiti
ali to sam ja
neko drugi ima prava biti on, sve je legitimno
samo govorim da je meni osobno bezveze

----------


## *mamica*

> Jednostavno, zar ne?


Uopće nije jednostavno nego jako zločesto (ispričavam se na direktnosti, ali pročitala sam da vi old school gospođe jako volite takav stil komunikacije)  :Smile:

----------


## *mamica*

Nije riječ o slikama, nego o priči koja je toliko glupa da gluplja ne može biti - bivši i sadašnji u rađaoni, sadašnji (koji u priči treba ispasti naivna, mlađahna lutkica) pada u nesvijest, pa bebu prvi u rukama drži bivši. Itd, itd. Ja mislim da to prelazi granicu dobrog ukusa kada je riječ i o javnim osobama, a kamoli ne o, npr., susjedima. Tko zna, možda i na ovim slikama, tata Vlaho ustvari drži bebu u blizini dok je ona otišla do dućana - neš ti teškog grijeha. Onda sam i ja griješila jer su mi mama ili MM vozili bebu u kolicima ispred dućana dok bih ja ušla unutra jer nisam htjela da bebi smetaju gužva, vrućina i umjetno svjetlo.

I eto, gospođu sam jako često viđala sa njezinom majkom i djecom u šetnji po Jarunu. Možda je to ipak znak da ima koje zrno majčinskog srca u njoj?

----------


## seni

Lili, no hard feelings. Vidim da si mi podebljala ime....  :scared: :: 
Cvijeta, to ti je zato, jer ti djeca više nisu bebe.

A što se tiče općenitog.... Pa ja mislim da to da li je netko javna, polujavna ili nejavna ličnost je jedna stvar. Koja naravno sa sobom povlači i određene konzekvence. I uobičajno nosi i poveći interes javnosti sa sobom.
No to kako se mi ponašamo proizlazi ili bi trebalo proizlaziti iz našeg sustava vrijednosti koji nas vodi u životu, iz naših odluka što je primjereno, a što ne. Koje su ili bi trebale biti ponešto trajnijeg karaktera, pa se ne okreću kako vjetar puše.

Eto danas budeš proglašen ili te proglase javnom ličnošću.
Jučer senator McCarthy proglasi lov na vještice, a prekjučer neki čovo s brčičima proglasi cigane, židove i ine "nečistom" krvlju. 
Al eto bijaše dovoljno onih koji niti su denuncirali, ni slali u logore, ni upadali u stanove, ni razbijali izloge u kristalnoj noći. A mogli su, zar ne? sve je to bilo po zakonu.
Ali nisu htjeli. Jer nije ljudski.

----------


## *mamica*

Seni, zaista bolje od ovoga ne bih mogla napisati  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Ode tema u neke posve druge vode i smjerove....a frigaj ga.

A da se vratimo na temu odvojenosti od djeteta....

----------


## Tanči

Ja tu obitelj znam bolje nego bi itko ovdje to mogao pomisliti, ali za ovu priču s poroda sam saznala ovdje, interesantno, zar ne?
Neću nikoga citirati, ni etiketirati, a ponajmanje vrijeđati jer se "stara garda" tako ne razgovara, niti ponaša, ali mislim da je potpuno jasno tko je zločest, a tko ne.

----------


## Tanči

> Ode tema u neke posve druge vode i smjerove....a frigaj ga.
> 
> A da se vratimo na temu odvojenosti od djeteta....


Imaš pravo.
Radila sam nakon dugo vremena jučer noćnu, zapravo 24 sata s noći uključenom.
I bila sam razdvojena od svoje jedinice.
I užasno mi je to teško palo.

----------


## Lili75

Eh da seni sve 5, al radi predostroznosti mi preizvrtala rijeci i gle  sad teme... :Smile: 

MENI i dalje nije normalno ostavit nedonosce starosti 20 dana cijeli vikend  radi vikend shoppinga u Italiji da bih obnovila garderobu. Govorim o cinu, ne o konkretnim osobama (to sam i naglasila par puta).

----------


## S2000

Evo mene da vratim temu u ne-trac partiju  :Smile:  

Ja se vratila, sve bilo ok. Muz i djeca u komadu  :Smile:  super su se snalazili, uz par sitnih kikseva, pomjesanih ruksaka...nista bitno... stariji nije bas htio jesti pa mm kaze da mu je taj dio bio najtezi.

Kako sam kuci stigla u 23h dok su djeca spavala, malena me skuzila tek u zoru. I razbudila se naravno....meni nije bilo zao jer smo se grlile dugo...
A stariji je ujutro bio veseo sto sam se vratila, njemu stvarno nije bilo tesko bez mene. Cak smo se razumno i culi telefonom i fino popricali (za razliku od onog kad je imao 2-3god, tad je plakao ako bi se culi).

----------


## Lili75

> Evo mene da vratim temu u ne-trac partiju  
> 
> Ja se vratila, sve bilo ok. Muz i djeca u komadu  super su se snalazili, uz par sitnih kikseva, pomjesanih ruksaka...nista bitno... stariji nije bas htio jesti pa mm kaze da mu je taj dio bio najtezi.
> 
> Kako sam kuci stigla u 23h dok su djeca spavala, malena me skuzila tek u zoru. I razbudila se naravno....meni nije bilo zao jer smo se grlile dugo...
> A stariji je ujutro bio veseo sto sam se vratila, njemu stvarno nije bilo tesko bez mene. Cak smo se razumno i culi telefonom i fino popricali (za razliku od onog kad je imao 2-3god, tad je plakao ako bi se culi).


Bravo *super S2000*  :Very Happy:  Mi smo isto svi na okupu i presretni  :Very Happy: .

Ja sam sigurna da je *Tanči* sve samo ne zločesta, onako je iskrena i direktna, nekad predirektna al se bar usudi otvoreno reći što misli.

----------


## flopica

ja ne želim da opet tema skrene ali moram reći *seni* da sam oduševljena načinom na koji uobliči ono bitno  :Klap: 

S2000 eto, jednom svi moramo nekamo otići i pustiti ih
i obično ipak svi budu u komadu kad se vratimo  :Laughing: 
ja sam znala ponekad malo ostati zatečena, kao kako to sve funkcionira i bez mene....
a što ne bi?

----------


## pikula

kod mene ja baš često obrnuto. odem i ne funcionira i ja opet probam i opet ne valja... kad ću prestat pokušavat?

----------


## Lili75

> kod mene ja baš često obrnuto. odem i ne funcionira i ja opet probam i opet ne valja... kad ću prestat pokušavat?



*pikula* a što točno ne valja, jesu svi zdravi, siti i obučeni i idu u školu i na aktivnosti? ili nisi zadovoljna sa svojom reakcijom kad odeš i ostavljaš ih?

----------


## pikula

nisu. nije stvar u njima. neki su veći i samostalni, ali ono za što netko dođe pomoći, voziti itd napravi tak da bolje da nije. iznimka je Mm koji pak užasno puno radi i jednostavno ne može u sekundi uskočiti i prešaltatise sto posto, a za siterice više nemam ni love ni živaca za uhodavanje.

----------


## zhabica

> ali ono za što netko dođe pomoći, voziti itd napravi tak da bolje da nije.


Ja sam sebi u glavi to postavila ovako - to je cijena koju platiš jer ti netko uskoči kad ti treba, a ti ne možeš biti tu. 
Kad mene/tebe nema ni ne moze bit sve kako bi ja/ti to odradila. I to je to. 
S tim se pomiris pa je lakse. 
Sve ima svoju "cijenu" ako je to sva cijena koju treba platit - neka bude, svo zlo bilo u tome. :hug:

----------


## Chiara76

Ja sam u totalnoj panici jer ostavljam dijete od 8,5 godina sa tatom. Idem sa mlađom u Zg u bolnicu na operaciju i toga me užasno strah, ali me i jako pati to što ostavljam sina na tjedan dana. Mene u biti brine i kako će se on osjećati jer seke i mene neće biti. I naravno, da li će se pisati zadaća, odraditi glazbena škola, hoće li se obući dovoljno toplo... Ja sam kod kuće i vodim brigu o svemu, MM nema baš puno veze sa klincima jer radi po cijele dane.

MM sutra odlazi na trodnevni poslovni put i ni u jednom se trenutku nije zapitao kako će mo mi funkcionirati, a ja ne spavam noćima jer kemijam šta će i kako će on bez mene funkcionirati.

----------


## cappy

Chiara 76, sigurno će biti sve u redu.  :Smile: Ja sam svog starijeg sina prvi put ostavila s tatom na neko vrijeme kad je imao 7 god. a ja otišla u rodilište ( na 7 dana, CR).Isto sam bila luda od brige, no sve je ispalo iznad očekivanja, ne samo da su obveze bile obavljene( možda treba malo podsjetiti obojicu na neke sitnice, usput), nego je dečkima baš pasalo da su sami i zajedno.

----------


## sirius

> Ja sam u totalnoj panici jer ostavljam dijete od 8,5 godina sa tatom. Idem sa mlađom u Zg u bolnicu na operaciju i toga me užasno strah, ali me i jako pati to što ostavljam sina na tjedan dana. Mene u biti brine i kako će se on osjećati jer seke i mene neće biti. I naravno, da li će se pisati zadaća, odraditi glazbena škola, hoće li se obući dovoljno toplo... Ja sam kod kuće i vodim brigu o svemu, MM nema baš puno veze sa klincima jer radi po cijele dane.
> 
> MM sutra odlazi na trodnevni poslovni put i ni u jednom se trenutku nije zapitao kako će mo mi funkcionirati, a ja ne spavam noćima jer kemijam šta će i kako će on bez mene funkcionirati.


Zaista ne trebas previse brinuti.
Stvar je da pustis ( u glavi ) da se drugi brinu o starijem djetetu i gotovo.
bila sam tri puta po mjesec dana u inozemstvu na operacijama sa mladom. Stariji je bio 6,5 , 7 i 8,5 godina star.
zaledila sam kuhanu hranu za ruckove, pripremila teren u vrticu i skoli, rekla siroj obitelji da ih trebam da uskoce ako je muz na putu ( MM je prof. vozac ), i potpuno sam se iskljucila kad sam sa mladom stigla u bolnicu. 
Sve je proslo bez problema.

----------


## Chiara76

Ma i ja sam već pokrenula cijelu mašineriju, obavijestila njegovu učiteljicu da bude spremna na nekakve eventualne probleme, zamolila sestru, mamu i nećaku da budu spremne uskakati kad zatreba (davanje ručka i ispraćanje u školu dok je MM na poslu), prijatelji su spremni pomoći... Ali u mojoj je naravi da paničarim oko svega... Naravno da sam više zabrinuta za ishod operacije, njeno spavanje u bolnici bez mene (hm opet odvajanje od djeteta), oporavak... Trenutno sam prenervozna pa mi i sitni problemi djeluju ogromni.

----------


## sirius

Razumijem.
Ali bilo bi dobro da se smiris.
jer briga i panika ti ne pomazu.  :Smile: 
ja sam starijem objasnila sve oko operacije i boravka vani, prihvatljivom jezikom, niti previse niti premalo.
drugi i treci put je sin dosao sa muzem po nas i boravio kratko u smjestaju u kojem sam ja bila ( dok smo cekali da kcer otpuste).

----------


## pikula

slažem se zhabice ali teško je prihvatiti tu razinu nedobre volje pa to čuvam samo za golu nuždu inače strada moje mentalno zdravlje

----------

